

WageCan|Bitcoin Debit Card and Bitcoin Wallet with Daily Interest - blackbeat
https://www.wagecan.com

======
blackbeat
"For other purchases like gasoline and miscelaneous expenses, the family is
excited to try WageCan, a brand new bitcoin wallet and DebitCard that allows
you to make purchases with the card at any establishment that accepts
MasterCard." [https://letstalkbitcoin.com/blog/post/introducing-the-
uncoin...](https://letstalkbitcoin.com/blog/post/introducing-the-
uncoinventional-bitcoin-bus-tour)

